# Makeup brand suggestions



## scarey (Feb 1, 2011)

I am looking to invest in some good quality makeup that will last for a while =) any brands out there that people like and work well. I have always used just the walmart cheap makeup in a tube...which I don't particularly love to work with. I prefer to use different shade of eye shadow instead.


----------



## Icy Feet of Death (Apr 2, 2010)

I've only tried Ben Nye and have been very happy with it. They have a wide selection of types depending on how you're going to use it. I've used the Color Cake and MagiCake Aqua Paint (mainly to get the correct colors) and a MagiColor Pencil to do Sally's face, finished with their Final Seal sealer.

It lasted really well in temperatures in the high 80s at Disney for about 6 hours. But I don't sweat so much so your mileage may vary.


----------



## CountryCutie<3 (Jul 12, 2011)

I like Jordana eyeliners at Walgreens. Only about .99-1.99$ and its the best makeup like ever! They have them in all colors, but my favorite is the glitter rocks sub-brand where the colors are purple, dark green, light blue, bronze, silver, and black. They have more, but not sparkly. Enjoy!


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Ben Nye is, honestly, the top of the line. 

I got into the line when I was trying to avoid greasepaint and I found the Ben Nye cream makeups and Color wheels at fx warehouse.
http://www.fxwarehouse.info/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=FW&Category_Code=BN

I purchased the Monster wheel, the Death wheel, the Trauma Wheel and the Neutral Set Powder.
(make sure you buy the Ben Nye, NOT the graftobian or RMCA stuff).

With these, I can literally do anything, and each color can be bought in larger quantities.
Once the stuff is set with Ben Nye Neutral Set Powder, it is on - no rubbing or sweat to worry about, it stays on, and washes right off with soap and warm water.

The Neutral set powder is so good that the wife now uses it for her regular makeup. She got curious and started looking into his other products, and found out that Ben Nye foundation creams, blushes and eye shadows were some of the most popular for womens regular makeup in the western world.

Go Ben Nye. Google Ben Nye for other makeup products from other retailers.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

I agree with Spats & Icy Feet of Death, Ben Nye is the best. It does cost you more but just like most other things you get what you pay for....


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Another vote for Ben Nye, easy to blend, good range of colors and i like the sets (got the vampire set lat year)


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Depending on the type of makeup you are looking for, Kryolan is a very comparable product to Ben Nye. Each having different strengths. My kit is a mix of those two brands.
http://kryolan.com/index.php


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

Have to add a vote for Ben Nye despite price- we have used a lot of their makeup especially the Blood Jelly (now known as Thick Blood)- totally worth it & lasts very well over several years- kept in a cool dark place, of course


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Def Ben Nye! Its made for extreem stage lights so the stuff stays on very well.


----------



## SeeminglyInnocent (Nov 15, 2008)

I cant stand grease paint, it just feels nasty, so Vampyre's Veil by Manic Panic is my personal favorite in terms of foundation. As for eyeshadows, i got the chance to buy a ton of Ben Nye when it went on clearance at my local halloween shop and the stuff really is great. Like everyone else has been saying, top of the line stuff.


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

It depends on what kind of makeup you're looking for. Beauty? Special Effects? Theatrical? What character are you thinking of creating?


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

I say Ben Nye also. It's really good stuff. I go to the Ben Nye online catalog to look at what they offer and then I order it from Frends in LA. They ship quick and have excellent customer service!
http://www.frendsbeautysupplyonline.com/


----------

